
Setting Up a Document-Based App in Swift - robenkleene
https://talk.objc.io/episodes/S01E145-setting-up-a-document-based-app
======
maccard
OT: can someone here tell me why there's a continue reading button after a
single paragraph that just repeats the heading? I've seen this trend on other
sites and it's incredibly frustrating, especially if it forces a page reload

~~~
notamy
I would think it's a measure of "user engagement" in a way - how many users
care to actually click to read more vs. just skim the first little bit and
click away.

------
robenkleene
The app they are building is a Markdown editor that can evaluate code snippets
live by sending them to a REPL. This functionality was inspired by Emacs org-
mode, they go into some details in the first few minutes of the video.

